# Prayer needed!



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't have really any details other than the text my mother just sent me, but please keep the Whiddon family in your prayers. The dad is @ my age (30) and his daughter was injured in an ATV accident and her younger cousin lost their life in the accident.

This is the text I got:

I just got word that Stephen Whiddons daughter was injured in a four wheeler accident and a four year old cousin was killed in the accident. Please keep the family in your prayers. They are in Texarkana right now.


Thanks 




Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Will do 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I work @ church part time will mention it to the staff tomorrow. God bless.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Prayers sent out for the family... Always hard to hear of someone passing, especially such a young child.


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

Thinking and praying for the family!!!


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Not a problem brother.


----------



## DANNYRAY (Nov 9, 2011)

Prayers UP!!!


----------

